# Wildcamping and the must knows and must takes



## 4inavan (Dec 30, 2016)

Planning on setting off on a year long journey in June around the UK, Scotland and Europe. I would like to know what societies-, equipment inc. H&S (Hi-Viz) I should be looking at taking. 

Anything that you think might help as well as the essentials that a family doing it for the first time may not necessarily think of and also stuff you wish or forget to take on your travels.

I'm going to be buying a solar shower and porta-potty. Im travelling with 2 nippers under 4 also so will need to keep them occupied.

As for clothes how much/little per person, pants, trousers t shirts etc.

Any advice will be much obliged.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 30, 2016)

That is a very big question. We have all bought and carried vast quantities of junk, because we thought it essential. You are, I presume, staying away for the full year and so will need clothes to suit together with winter equipment. I would suggest a couple of weeks in the van before your expedition with the minimum of equipment and add to it as you see the need. The RAC and the AA have lists other Country legal requirements.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 30, 2016)

visi-vests for everyone is the first thing that springs to mind + warning triangle.
The biggest jar of Marmite you can fit in.

Enjoy!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2016)

A small BBQ will be essential. Clothes line. Clothes that don't need ironing!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2016)

Torch, Head torch, portable radio, pack of cards, sewing kit, toolkit, First Aid kit.


----------



## n brown (Dec 30, 2016)

tow rope so other people can pull you out of soft patches
don't worry too much about clothes,you can always get them, but i always had loads of paper and crayons  for indoor times, no telly or that's all they do. plenty of rope to rig up swings in trees etc. we travelled with kids age baby to teenager,and the best thing you can take with you, at the risk of being sick making, is a sense of fun and wonder, then even a breakdown can be an adventure !


----------



## 4inavan (Dec 30, 2016)

Thaknks all, so many great suggestions so far!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 30, 2016)

matches
wet wipes


----------



## Weston (Dec 30, 2016)

Keep the hi viz vests in the vehicle so they are accessible, some countries this is a legal requirement. Spare bulbs, basic hand tools screwdrivers mole grips and the like. Gaffer tape handy for taping things back on and hey if the kids get too loud :ninja: Food, clothes, water etc are all available to purchase so no need to start off with lots. Think about gas, Calor and the like are only swappable in the UK so you will need something else if you are abroad for extended periods.


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 30, 2016)

Pack the clothes you think you'll need then unpack half of them!


----------



## Tbear (Dec 30, 2016)

Plenty of clean underwear. Clothes that dry easily. Smallish cheap towels. Wet wipes. Brake down insurance. Cash. Kindle. Phones on two different networks. Sense of humour.

Richard


----------



## Mick H (Dec 30, 2016)

The mistake that many of us have made, is to carry many items that we think we need, as opposed to what we actually do need.
Avoid this, and only take what you know is needed, ie, legal requirements etc, or your payload will soon be swallowed up.
Don't forget that you can usually buy any extras, in most towns, if you find a need.

I've learned my lessons, over the years, and now make sure that we are NOT overweight, by restricting what we carry. Only disposable BBQ's, if you fancy a meal cooked like this. Only essential tools, or spares, very lightweight chair, etc. As in normal life, we all have different ideas. Give it a lot of thought, before you stow it on board.

I don't even carry levellers, anymore, because they too, aren't essential. You will find, I am sure, that this is an addictive hobby. Be warned!

Finally, I think that a recovery service is important. Happy Camping.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 30, 2016)

Use the search function on the top RHS of the page. This is a FAQ, there is a thread called how to wildcamp and others on long terming\ full timing.
There's a wealth of knowledge, just waiting for you to tap into to it.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2016)

3 changes of cloths water container a wheeled shopping trolly,tools as in wheel brace jack 2 spare wheel nuts,bulbs fuses & tools to change fan belt ,torch w/triangle and possibly a spare throttle & clutch cable if van has one or fit new ones before you go,last thing after a first aid kit is rad weld.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 30, 2016)

PS,
How big is your van.. How reliable?
Weatherproof? Wild,off grid camping, or camping at holiday resorts.?
It's a lovely dream,just to take off with the kids in a van.... But!!


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 30, 2016)

Pps.
I suggest you head for Ireland, its a lovely motorhome friendly place.
And Trev can trundle up in his bus and rescue you,if you have a problem.:drive:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Pps.
> I suggest you head for Ireland, its a lovely motorhome friendly place.
> And Trev can trundle up in his bus and rescue you,if you have a problem.:drive:



I do like the odd trundle day or night.


----------



## 4inavan (Dec 30, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> PS,
> How big is your van.. How reliable?
> Weatherproof? Wild,off grid camping, or camping at holiday resorts.?
> It's a lovely dream,just to take off with the kids in a van.... But!!



A 09 VW crafter MWB
Mainly offgrid/wildcamping and occasional site.

Yes I plan on UK, wales ireland scotland then europe. Will be madness lol but gotta be done


----------



## Tbear (Dec 30, 2016)

Kseal K SEAL PERMANENT LEAK REPAIR ENGINE BLOCKS HEAD GASKETS CYLINDER HEADS RADIATORS | eBay Mats to park on. Bottom of a bread basket will do fine for this

Richard


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Kseal K SEAL PERMANENT LEAK REPAIR ENGINE BLOCKS HEAD GASKETS CYLINDER HEADS RADIATORS | eBay Mats to park on. Bottom of a bread basket will do fine for this
> 
> Richard



K seal is fantastic stuff i must agree.:wave:


----------



## eddyt (Dec 30, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> K seal is fantastic stuff i must agree.:wave:


hi
   i just tried the elliots brand of seal the other week and it did not work

   i then checked the water with a block tester for gas leaks it showed no 
sign of gas. but i could not get the heater to work. kept getting air locks.
 i had to take head off and it needed skimmed. this was on a skoda.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 30, 2016)

eddyt said:


> hi
> i just tried the elliots brand of seal the other week and it did not work
> 
> i then checked the water with a block tester for gas leaks it showed no
> ...



Kseal is not a new gasket, bolts and head scim but its is the next best thing. A lot cheaper, faster and easier as well.

Richard


----------



## IanH (Dec 30, 2016)

4inavan said:


> Planning on setting off on a year long journey in June around the UK, Scotland and Europe. I would like to know what societies-, equipment inc. H&S (Hi-Viz) I should be looking at taking.
> 
> Anything that you think might help as well as the essentials that a family doing it for the first time may not necessarily think of and also stuff you wish or forget to take on your travels.
> 
> ...



The VERY first thing I'd bin would be the solar shower!!!!:rolleyes2:

And I'd leave the kids with the grandparents

Otherwise, get a Eurothingy kit from Halfords


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2016)

eddyt said:


> hi
> i just tried the elliots brand of seal the other week and it did not work
> 
> i then checked the water with a block tester for gas leaks it showed no
> ...



What model & was it a alloy head,if so problem is never use water but a 50/50 a/freeze mix as to stop electrossis depletion of softer metal.
Also put a spoonful of  brake fluid in to keep w/pump seal soft.
 306000 miles on mine no probs yet.


----------



## eddyt (Dec 30, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> What model & was it a alloy head,if so problem is never use water but a 50/50 a/freeze mix as to stop electrossis depletion of softer metal.
> Also put a spoonful of  brake fluid in to keep w/pump seal soft.
> 306000 miles on mine no probs yet.



hi
  its a octavia 1.9tdi   pd engine its only got 195000  mile on
  always had long life red antifreeze in. after i put head back it got
  a fault with injectors had to get new nozels and seals cost £192 per 
  injector to get done at local injector engineer.


----------



## eddyt (Dec 30, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Kseal is not a new gasket, bolts and head scim but its is the next best thing. A lot cheaper, faster and easier as well.
> 
> Richard



hi
  the elliots seal is supposed to be the new equivalent or better of k seal
  with a money back guarantee. i just wanted to get it over the xmas
  as its a taxi. then do the head later 
.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 31, 2016)

4inavan said:


> Planning on setting off on a year long journey in June around the UK, Scotland and Europe. I would like to know what societies-, equipment inc. H&S (Hi-Viz) I should be looking at taking.
> 
> Anything that you think might help as well as the essentials that a family doing it for the first time may not necessarily think of and also stuff you wish or forget to take on your travels.
> 
> ...



The two most useful things I learned here were:

1. Always park so you can make a quick get-a-way if you should happen to need one.
2. Never put out anything overnight, just in case you need to exercise #1 above.

As for what to take with you, well, that's very much a personal choice thing.  Yep, it's great to carry a bunch of tools in case of breakdown, but not much bloody use if you aint mechanically minded, though, if someone offers help and you have tools to hand then, maybe it is good ... see? Personal choice.

I always carry plenty of water, probably 3 times the amount I actually need, I always carry *at least* two different ways of making fire and two ways of heating food..  I always carry several days worth of tinned foods and essentials.

I carry a lot of other stuff that I hope I never need, some of which I could happily live without, until I get myself into difficulty miles from nowhere and with no phone signal etc., but then, I'm used to being in places where there is no phone coverage and precious little passing traffic.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2016)

*Agreed*



Auld Pharrrt said:


> The two most useful things I learned here were:
> 
> 1. Always park so you can make a quick get-a-way if you should happen to need one.
> 2. Never put out anything overnight, just in case you need to exercise #1 above.
> ...



1 if you are wilding then a real campfire maybe possible..great for the kids (if not too young) as you can send them hunting for wood

2 Use a campsite sometimes for good showers EHU and other advantages

3 When you find a good spot stay there for a couple of nights (or more..depending on....)

4 Use local buses/trams to visit towns and choose suitable attractions for the children

5 As above and maybe some items which are very easy to cook (eg Rosti potatoes in foil) and baked beans (inevitably) and fish-fingers(frozen) or the like

6 Make sure the Childrens techie kit can be recharged off 12v as with your mobile phone and tablet or laptop


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2016)

*Watering Can*

Takes up space but we have found it much better/easier than a hose.

So much so that for 6 months (motorhome living) last summer we used the watering can almost all the time
I think we used the hose twice !

We tend to top up the water daily usually 2 or 3 x 10litres

In a suitable location you can also use it to "Shower the children"...can mix very hot water with cold to take the chill off


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 31, 2016)

Or, as an alternative to the watering can, we use a 5l fuel container - they come with spouts but have the advantage of the screw on lid.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 31, 2016)

eddyt said:


> hi
> the elliots seal is supposed to be the new equivalent or better of k seal
> with a money back guarantee. i just wanted to get it over the xmas
> as its a taxi. then do the head later
> .



I have never used it so cannot say too much about it but over the years I have seen many products copied and improved. Some where much better but many where just poor copies. Low VOC paint is possibly the most popular example. It may be better for the environment but it is not better paint. If you have a product that you know works, I tend to stick with it until the new one has a proven track record.

I do think that you where sensible in trying the Elliots seal as it could have kept you on the road for months and if it had worked, many of us would have enjoyed hearing about it for our own future reference. 

Richard


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2016)

eddyt said:


> hi
> its a octavia 1.9tdi   pd engine its only got 195000  mile on
> always had long life red antifreeze in. after i put head back it got
> a fault with injectors had to get new nozels and seals cost £192 per
> injector to get done at local injector engineer.



Thats a vw engine and thats about right for bits,my car is a real skoda with  petrol donky though vw had taken over a few years before in early nineties,pity.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 31, 2016)

jagmanx said:


> Takes up space but we have found it much better/easier than a hose.
> 
> So much so that for 6 months (motorhome living) last summer we used the watering can almost all the time
> I think we used the hose twice !
> ...



I can't believe that I did not think to mention a watering can.:rolleyes2: It will justify the space it takes up many times over.

Richard


----------



## Wisewoman (Dec 31, 2016)

As a woman who often goes on smaller soirees of several days with her 5 year old I would say something like National trust Membership and small pocket games and craft kits tough this may in part depend on how much under 4 years old they are. I have a mini connect 4 from poundland - a mini chess set, an origami kit and lots of the small craft type kits you can get from around 99p off Aliexpress! these are invaluable on a damp day or a dark winters night. 

The National Trust membership also proved to be invaluable as it gives you something to do and many NT properties are usually very good with having kids activities too.

If you're into ancient sites (I am) then download all the POI from Browse by Country or Site Type : The Megalithic Portal and Megalith Map: and shove them into something liek the MapsMe app - then wherever you are, you can see if there is something of interest nearby. Ditto with the wild camping POI and National trust properties - RSPB reserves etc etc. 

Also, get the Geocahing app for your phone and a pocket full of small trinkets - excellent for kids if you are going out for a walk. 

All the best - very envious!
Melissa


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 31, 2016)

For a big trip like this I suggest plenty of use in the van before you start. No matter what others say you learn so much once you are using it yourself.


----------



## chrismilo (Dec 31, 2016)

Condoms or keep out the laybys in Italy :lol-049:


----------



## eddyt (Dec 31, 2016)

jagmanx said:


> Takes up space but we have found it much better/easier than a hose.
> 
> So much so that for 6 months (motorhome living) last summer we used the watering can almost all the time
> I think we used the hose twice !
> ...


hi
  ive got a collapsible water carrier and funnel but not used them yet.


----------



## 4inavan (Jan 2, 2017)

CampingCard ACSI worth getting as well?


----------



## 1 Cup (Jan 4, 2017)

*what to take*

Sunglasses and a big smile.:wave:


----------



## peter palance (Jan 5, 2017)

*nead or want*



ScamperVan said:


> Pack the clothes you think you'll need then unpack half of them!



  try uncle tom cobbly and all uups then half it


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't believe that nobody has mentioned to 4inavan the sheer value of Full Membership. 
For the sake of less than £20 for a complete year, surely it should be the first thing to consider, if you are intending to live off your wits for twelve months?


----------



## Hippy Steve (Jan 14, 2017)

When we went off for a year I was amazed at what we took but didn't use...  Now we take the bare minimum of kit.  Clothes can be acquired when you need them - OK, decent waterproofs & boots are a must but generally you can find what you need where you are.

Education books - stage 1 & 2 workbooks, etc can be bought cheaply on ebay, gives you an idea of what you need to do to keep the kids in line with mainstream.  We found that we covered lots in a short time compared to school because of the lack of faffing around...

We took DVDs and allowed ourselves an hour or so in the evening to watch something on the laptop.  Useful for settling down with kids ready for bed...  Audio books are a good one too.  A couple of board games (scrabble, backgammon & chess keeps me happy...)

If going abroad then consider a gaslow conversion (or alternative).  Not cheap to set up but worth its weight in gold when you simply fill up with LPG at a fuel station instead of having to find a bottle & adaptor in each country you visit.

ADAC breakdown covers you in all of Europe (including all countries bordering the Med - eg Turkey) and is very cheap at around 80 Euros.  ACSI is a must have out of season.  I advise to park on a site in the larger cities - we saved 12 Euros in Pisa by parking in the public car park instead of the secure unit only to return to the van having been broken into & Dawn's new Macbook taken...

Most important is to do what you feel is right, go where you like the look of and enjoy every minute


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 14, 2017)

Jump leads


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 14, 2017)

There are lots of blogs out there of people doing similar couple on Facebook 'tin can ' or some such I think one was we met a couple at carbeceno aire in September had been out since April had toured the coast of uk then come down French Atlantic coast, the kids were great well adjusted but they were in a vw t4 with a trailer ,he said most important thing for them had been the kids bikes helped them make friends gave them something to do,


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 14, 2017)

Tin opener


----------



## REC (Jan 15, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> As a woman who often goes on smaller soirees of several days with her 5 year old I would say something like National trust Membership and small pocket games and craft kits tough this may in part depend on how much under 4 years old they are. I have a mini connect 4 from poundland - a mini chess set, an origami kit and lots of the small craft type kits you can get from around 99p off Aliexpress! these are invaluable on a damp day or a dark winters night.
> 
> The National Trust membership also proved to be invaluable as it gives you something to do and many NT properties are usually very good with having kids activities too.
> 
> ...



We bought New Zealand Heritage membership while on holiday there and discovered it covers National Trust AND English Heritage in UK as a part of membership.(as well as other heritage trusts elsehwere in the world)  We since renewed it online as, at about £50 for senior couple, it makes a price not to be beaten. Has been invaluable. Came by post in about ten days from NZ. Had no problems using it in UK and it gives you same deal as individual membership of NT and EH.


----------



## REC (Jan 15, 2017)

As for essential thing to take...one we have found most useful was a lithium battery jump start thingy (ours is ROYPOW) as it has torch, power to start up to 5litre deisel engine (several times without recharging) and will charge phones laptops tablets and other essentials in the event of power failure or no hookup etc. So small too, cant believe we carried a heavy duty power pack round for ages before!


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've found a 4 way security/anti vandal tap invaluable for getting water in some places. Weblookup "Kinetic 4 way anti vandal tap"


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Jan 19, 2017)

Cork screw


----------



## Wisewoman (Jan 19, 2017)

REC said:


> We bought New Zealand Heritage membership while on holiday there and discovered it covers National Trust AND English Heritage in UK as a part of membership.(as well as other heritage trusts elsehwere in the world)  We since renewed it online as, at about £50 for senior couple, it makes a price not to be beaten. Has been invaluable. Came by post in about ten days from NZ. Had no problems using it in UK and it gives you same deal as individual membership of NT and EH.



I have heard of this approach to getting cheaper NT and EH access and may well utilise it in the near future. For now, I've just been bought membership of both as a Xmas present from family thus so far, it hasn't cost me a bean! Good to hear it works well for you though!

Melissa


----------



## roamingman (Jan 19, 2017)

Spare classes if you where them.


----------

